# Wondering what you all think



## BreezyMeadows (Oct 14, 2012)

I have a Mare I believe maybe prego and wanted to see what you all think. She was stalled with another mare and started loosing weight. Her top line started showing and because she is always fluffy even in summer the top line is how I was able to figure it out. I moved her and put her on her own and she was still loosing weight even after being wormed. So I uped her feed some and slowly came back up in weight but her topline was still showing and it seems her belly is getting bigger!! I have taken some pictures and wanted to know what you all think before the vet comes out since it will be a while before they can get here. I have only had one baby so far and I did not know the mare was in foal till she went to deliver and we lost him due to be breech. The vet tried his hardest to save him. So what do you all think????


----------



## Wings (Oct 14, 2012)

Really hard to advise without more information. When was she exposed to a stallion and for how long? Has she had foals before? What is she currently eating and what is she doing?

Topline only builds with proper nutrtion and excercise, lack of it is not really a sign of pregnancy as some of my girls have carried and delivered in excellent, fit form. Others not so much but mares are very individual.

The only way you will know for sure is if you preg test her


----------



## BreezyMeadows (Oct 14, 2012)

I have a few more pics at her level but unsure how to post them since it does not give me an opition. She is a maiden mare not to sure on when she was exposed I didnt know my husband was putting everyone out in the same pasture so how far along I have no idea. Her feed is the Mini feed by purinia and she gets a half a scoop. Before all this she was getting 1/4th a scoop. I have no pasture for grazing so she was getting a 1/2 cup of alpha pellets but she is now getting a mix grass hay which she really dont eat. She is about 33 inches tall.

I dont mind the questions at all I expected them. If asnyone can tell me how to post more pics I will do so.


----------



## BreezyMeadows (Oct 14, 2012)

These are in my gallery hope it works


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 16, 2012)

It really isn't very easy to tell just yet from your pics, but she's obviously not going to foal for a while yet so no need to panic, you have time to think about feeding her correctly etc.

Could you possibly ask your hubby to try to remember approximately when he put the horses together - do you mean he put the stallion out with several horses? All mares or mixed bunch? It would be so helpful to get some idea of possible dates.





Oh and welcome to the Nutty Nursery - great to have you here!!


----------



## countrymini (Oct 16, 2012)

Beautiful mare. I love her tail. Not sure what my problem is but I love two toned manes and tails, they're so funky. Congratulations on the possible pregnancy, will be waiting to hear the verdict!!


----------

